# Break out the sake!!!



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 30, 2010)

'Cause the cherries are bloomin'!

Winter has blended into early spring in these parts. Still, for us, it has been a bit cool lately with the last few mornings near or at the freezing mark. Still the flowers are really starting to do their thing. 

The view off the back of my house down toward the valley and the town I live in. Yep, the cherries are full on now.







Camellia japonica is still flowering, though it is getting late now for them. The very last of them will finish by late April. This one is called 'Hagoromo'.






An interesting and beautiful Japanese woodland flower is this Ophiorrhiza japonica - always one of the first wildflowers to bloom here.






And of course the late winter/early spring bloomer - a hybrid hellebore. These start flowering when the snow still flies!






Actually finished now, here is a little patch of crocus flowering just after the first snow drops (early March).






The only orchids flowering outside now are a couple Cymbidium goeringii, but soon many others will follow - Calanthe, Cyps, Thrixspermum, Gastrochilus, and a few Dendrobiums. April and May are glorious months here!


----------



## Clark (Mar 30, 2010)

Just gorgeous!

btw- my cherry is getting ready, the peduncles are elongating!


----------



## Hera (Mar 30, 2010)

Kompai!!:clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 30, 2010)

cool camelia blooms, very interesting decent coloring!!! And the sherries are so nice!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Mar 30, 2010)

Lovely signs of spring! Yay!

That hellebore is wonderful. :clap:


----------



## NYEric (Mar 30, 2010)

NIce, thanx for sharing.


----------



## nikv (Mar 30, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Jorch (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice pictures, and great weather too!! :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice photos, Tom. Love the cherry blossoms and the Camellia.


----------



## rdlsreno (Mar 31, 2010)

Very Nice!!! Bottoms up!!!!! 

Ramon


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 31, 2010)

Such beauty!


----------

